# Costco Disney tickets



## slomac (Oct 1, 2011)

Just went on the Costco web site and I don't see the 4 day tickets that costco usually sells for So Cal residents.  Is this just a seasonal thing or do the stores still carry it?


----------



## CalifasGirl (Oct 5, 2011)

slomac said:


> Just went on the Costco web site and I don't see the 4 day tickets that costco usually sells for So Cal residents. Is this just a seasonal thing or do the stores still carry it?


There is mousesavers.com for ideas on where to get discounted tickets. 

http://www.mousesavers.com/dltickets.html#dltixadvance

Your credit union might also offer discounts. AAA also offers discounts as well.

Disney is probably renegotiating tickets through Costco.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 10, 2011)

We ended up purchasing 3 day SoCal Disney tickets at an Anaheim area Vons grocery store.  Note we are Northern California residents.  I felt this was a big risk.  Nobody ever asked for any ID that identified us as SoCal residents.  The discount was significant.  

In the future, I'll pick up my parkhopper tickets at Southern California grocery stores and Costco.


----------



## mzd6socal (Nov 10, 2011)

Costco in Cypress had them a couple of weeks ago (about 15-20 minutes from Disney Land)


----------

